# Gran pavese



## ermannoitaly

Bonsoir

Con il gran pavese dispiegato la nave ammiraglia filò dritta dritta verso
la banchina dove ad attenderla c'erano molte autorità civili e militari.

Le grand pavois/ le pavillon au vent, le navire amiral fila tout droit  vers le quai où l'attendait beaucoup d'autorités civiles et militaires

Un altro uso/significato di "pavillon" che certamente quì non può riferirsi ad un'abitazione.
Ma "pavillon" e "grand pavois" hanno simile significato?
----------
Saluti


----------



## Necsus

Credo che _pavillon_ voglia dire soltanto _bandiera_, non _pavese_.


----------



## matoupaschat

ermannoitaly said:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Con il gran pavese dispiegato la nave ammiraglia filò dritta dritta verso
> la banchina dove ad attenderla c'erano molte autorità civili e militari.
> 
> Le grand pavois le pavillon largué/(au vent), le navire amiral fila tout droit vers le quai où l'attendaient de nombreuses/beaucoup d'autorités civiles et militaires
> 
> Un altro uso/significato di "pavillon" che certamente quì non può riferirsi ad un'abitazione.
> Ma "pavillon" e "grand pavois" hanno simile significato?
> ----------
> Saluti


 
Ciao Ermannoitaly,
Confermo, ben inteso, quanto detto da Necsus . Volevo solo suggerirti il verbo "larguer" per "spiegare" quando si parla di vele .


----------



## ermannoitaly

Ciao Matoupaschat

grazie per aver reso l'espressione più corretta ma anche più dinamica
e reale. 
Gradirei un tuo giudizio anche su:

Le grand pavois flottant au/dans le vent,...

--------
Merci
Saluti


----------



## ermannoitaly

Buongiorno/Bonjour
Vero, nessuna stretta attinenza (relativamente al fine dell'utilizzo)  fra i due termini: la differenza è dovuta alla loro peculiarità.
Il "gran pavese"/"le grand pavois" è un dispiegamento, un gala di bandiere: a bordo ci si  prepara o si sta svolgendo un evento, una cerimonia (una festa?).
ll "pavillon",dispiegato, palesa le "credenziali" di un'unità. 
Tuttavia credo che il termine "pavillon" sia specificatamente correlato ad unità di marina piuttosto che terrestri. 
Per queste ultime varrebbe il termine "drapeau", cioè bandiera".
L'unità ammiraglia,"le navire amiral",  sebbene pavesata, dovrebbe  esporre anche il "pavillon" in qualità di unità di comando, ma non so se  ciò avvenga anche quando la nave ammiraglia non è impegnata in  manovre di combattimento, come nel caso in specie.

Merci
Saluti


----------



## matoupaschat

ermannoitaly said:


> Ciao Matoupaschat
> 
> grazie per aver reso l'espressione più corretta ma anche più dinamica
> e reale.
> Gradirei un tuo giudizio anche su:
> 
> Le grand pavois flottant au/dans le vent,...
> 
> --------
> Merci
> Saluti


 
 Avevo scioccamente preso il pavois per una vela 

L'espressione consacrata è "arborant le grand pavois, ..."
Da http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/pavois (vedi B-2) , sembra che la bandiera nazionale faccia parte del "pavois" .

Un saluto tutto confuso ...


----------



## ermannoitaly

Bonjour
Grazie, Matoupaschat, per l'approfondimento. 
arborer/arborant le grand pavois/ le pavillon... c'est la bonne réponse!
L'argomento inerente le bandiere è certamente abbastanza complesso.
Basti pensare che esiste un codice internazionale della nautica che permette ai segnalatori a bordo delle navi di comunicare visivamente tra loro attraverso la segnalazione e/o il susseguirsi di opportune bandiere che rappresentano ognuna una lettera o un numero ovvero un'operazione/un'azione in corso di svolgimento, inviando così messaggi di vario contenuto.

Saluti


----------

